# Compte .Mac



## funkybobot (3 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

est-ce quelqu'un peut me renseigner sur le prix d'un compte .Mac, svp ?

sinon est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution pour pouvoir synchroniser le carnet d'adresse sans un compte .Mac ?

à l'agence nous avon un Mac OSX Serveur avec 5 Mac connectés en réseau dessus et nous voudrions avoir le même carnet d'adresse pour tous les ordi.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Août 2006)

funkybobot a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> est-ce quelqu'un peut me renseigner sur le prix d'un compte .Mac, svp ?
> 
> ...




Un compte .Mac coute 99  par an.


----------



## Laurent_h (4 Août 2006)

funkybobot a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> est-ce quelqu'un peut me renseigner sur le prix d'un compte .Mac, svp ?
> 
> ...



LA Solution, ICI


----------



## funkybobot (4 Août 2006)

Merci beaucoup &#224; vous deux.
je crois qu'on tien le bon bout.

quelqu'un &#224; d&#233;j&#224; utilis&#233; Mysync ? c'est fiable ?


----------



## Nathalex (4 Août 2006)

Et vous avez regard&#233; du c&#244;t&#233; des fonctions de partage dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de carnet d'adresse, surtout les trucs LDAP ? &#199;a doit &#234;tre fait pour vous, non ?


----------



## funkybobot (4 Août 2006)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> Et vous avez regardé du côté des fonctions de partage dans les préférences de carnet d'adresse, surtout les trucs LDAP ? Ça doit être fait pour vous, non ?



je connais pas du tout, un peu plus de précision ?


----------



## funkybobot (4 Août 2006)

j'ai install&#233; mysync sur mes deux mac mais j'arrive pas &#224; synchroniser le tout.
quelqu'un aurai une install simple en fran&#231;ais, svp !


----------



## Caza (7 Août 2006)

funkybobot a dit:
			
		

> je connais pas du tout, un peu plus de précision ?


 
Je pense qu'il est fait référence à cette fonctionnalité de Carnet d'adresses sous Tiger : 
Mise à jour automatique des fiches LDAP = Mise à jour des contacts de votre Carnet dadresses basé sur un serveur avec un annuaire DAP.


----------



## Heidoji (8 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

J ai plusieurs questions concernant le .Mac egalement :

* Deja, ou se situe la fonction recherche sur le forum ?
* Si on prend le trial 60 jours pour essayer, est-ce que l on peut garder l adresse mail par la suite.
* Vous savez si un jour le PHP et SQL seront pris en charge ? 
* L idisk est-il si lent que cela ?
* Quel est l avantage d avoir un compte .mac par rapport a la concurance ?
* Existe-t-il des offres similaire chez d autre ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2006)

Heidoji a dit:
			
		

> * Si on prend le trial 60 jours pour essayer, est-ce que l on peut garder l adresse mail par la suite.


Oui, tu garde ton compte a vie sur le serveur d'Apple, tu peut le réactiver quand tu le veut. En gros, personne ne peut prendre le même pseudo que toi, mais pour continuer de l'utiliser, faut payer.



			
				Heidoji a dit:
			
		

> * Vous savez si un jour le PHP et SQL seront pris en charge ?


Non, on n'as aucunes infos la dessus mais la prochaine version de iWeb gérerai le code HTML externe, c'est déjà ça.



			
				Heidoji a dit:
			
		

> * L idisk est-il si lent que cela ?


Oui



			
				Heidoji a dit:
			
		

> * Quel est l avantage d avoir un compte .mac par rapport a la concurrence ?


L'intégration avec la suite iLife



			
				Heidoji a dit:
			
		

> * Existe-t-il des offres similaire chez d autre ?


non, personne n'as une intégration aussi poussé des logiciels Apple.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Août 2006)

Oui l'iDisk est lent tr&#232;s lent, mais sa gestion et son utilisation via d'autres logiciels, tels que Transmit, fait oublier ces lenteurs, ce qui laisse &#224; penser qu'Apple pourrait fortement am&#233;liorer le comportement d&#233;plorable de l'iDisk (parfois plantage complet de la machine) via le Finder. L'acc&#232;s &#224; l'iDisk est aussi d&#233;sormais possible via le web (http://idisk.mac.com/pseudo).

Concernant l'adresse mail apr&#232;s la version d'essai, tu ne la gardes pas, mais tu pas par contre l'utiliser avec iChat pour dialoguer.


----------



## Heidoji (8 Août 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour les reponses

La fonction recherche est disponible sur Safari mais je ne l'avais pas sur IE au boulot ... ca m'etonnes pas trop mais bon, bizarre 

Bonne semaine a vous tous


----------



## Felisse (8 Août 2006)

Un petit paliatif &#224; la lenteur d'iDisk &#224; travers le Finder :

Activer dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes -> .Mac la synchronisation de l'iDisk. Depuis quelques versions de Tiger (depuis la 10.4.5 je crois bien), c'est tr&#232;s performant (pas de doublons, fichiers perdus, etc...).
En fait, cela cr&#233;&#233; une copie de l'iDisk sur le disque-dur de l'ordinateur ; les modifications apport&#233;es aux fichiers sont report&#233;es sur l'iDisk plus tard, lors d'une synchronisation, manuelle ou automatique.
Cela acc&#233;l&#232;re les temps d'acc&#232;s aux fichiers de l'iDisk, car le Finder prend directement sur le disque-dur, et non pas sur Internet.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Août 2006)

Felisse a dit:
			
		

> Un petit paliatif &#224; la lenteur d'iDisk &#224; travers le Finder :
> 
> Activer dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes -> .Mac la synchronisation de l'iDisk. Depuis quelques versions de Tiger (depuis la 10.4.5 je crois bien), c'est tr&#232;s performant (pas de doublons, fichiers perdus, etc...).
> En fait, cela cr&#233;&#233; une copie de l'iDisk sur le disque-dur de l'ordinateur ; les modifications apport&#233;es aux fichiers sont report&#233;es sur l'iDisk plus tard, lors d'une synchronisation, manuelle ou automatique.
> Cela acc&#233;l&#232;re les temps d'acc&#232;s aux fichiers de l'iDisk, car le Finder prend directement sur le disque-dur, et non pas sur Internet.



Oui, l'iDisk offline est un moyen de contourner ces lenteurs. Le Finder cr&#233;e un iDisk en local; une image disque de 1 Go en fait. Cela existait d&#233;j&#224; sous Panther. Et m&#234;me peut-&#234;tre avant.

Cela dit, ces lenteurs se retrouvent forc&#233;ment lors de la synchronisation, mais &#231;a se voit moins en effet.


----------



## Caza (8 Août 2006)

Heidoji a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> * Existe-t-il des offres similaire chez d autre ?
> 
> Merci


 
Il existe la formule Club de Spymac : l'intégration n'est pas aussi poussée que .Mac avec iLife mais le résultat est plus que satisfaisant pour un prix modique (une 20aine d'euros / an).


----------



## Heidoji (9 Août 2006)

Caza, j'ai une question pour toi.

Spymac, le compte pour l'homepage gere le PHP et MySQL d'une maniere conventionelle.
Il semble etre un peu a la maniere de iWeb finalement, non ?

Je n'ai trouve aucune information concernant cela.

Merci


----------



## funkybobot (16 Août 2006)

j'ai trouv&#233; MySync mais je n'arrive pas &#224; l'installer correctement.

quelqu'un connait ?


----------



## kertruc (21 Août 2006)

Oui, je l'ai install&#233; au boulot de ma copine.
&#199;a marche mais il faut bien faire attention &#224; l'option qui force le nom de la machine. 
En effet, Mysync ne synchronise que les machines qui ont le m&#234;me nom. Mais il ont aussi install&#233; une option pour "forcer" le nom, je ne sais plus comment elle s'appelle, mais il faut ABSOLUMENT l'activer et mettre le m&#234;me nom pour toutes les machines (je me r&#233;p&#232;te pas mal, mais bon, c'est pour &#233;viter les questions). Tout est &#233;crit dans la FAQ sinon...


----------



## La mouette (27 Septembre 2006)

Preview de la nouvelle version mail de .Mac






L'article: TUAW


----------

